# PHP 4.4.0 (Dist.ver) > PHP 5.0.5 / Suse 9.3



## Mik3e (29. September 2005)

Hi zusammen,

Setze gerade ne Testmaschine für eigene Zwecke auf.
Suse 9.3 mit Apache2, PHP 4.4.0 und Mysql 4.2.1

Alle Module sind direkt aus der Suse Distribution installiert..
*Ich würde nun gerne auf PHP 5.0.5 updaten*. Leider bin ich kein Linux-Guru und wüßte gerne, wie das am besten von statten geht...

Ist es notwendig, den Apache neu zu kompilieren? Oder gibt es nette Sonderfunktionen, die ein schnelles Upgrade ermöglichen (Ein Kollege von mir hatte nach diesem Versuch mal enorme Probleme mit den Shared Libraries von MySQL).

Das Flashpaper zur Installation eines LAMP Systems habe ich gelesen, hat mir aber nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

Danke für alle Tipps,
LG
Mike


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. September 2005)

Du kannst nicht einfach einen Parameter anhaengen und damit PHP aktualisieren.
Das waere vielleicht ein wenig einfacher, geht aber nicht.

Du musst also entweder neu kompilieren, oder ein passendes vorkompiliertes Paket installieren.


----------

